#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Powerpoint 3D rotation animation

## macen

Hello,

I created some 3D objects in powerpoint, but when I animate them, it behaves like a 2d picture and I cannot apply any 3d animation on it.
Do you know anyway to do this, or powerpoint does not have the capability to do it?
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Andy Pope

Does the animation work for a 3d model load from Online sources?
How did you create the 3d object?

Or is your 3d object just a shape with 3d formatting?

Maybe clearer if you posted an example file

----------


## macen

It is just shaped with 3D formatting. 
It behaves like a picture then I add a rotation animation.

----------


## Andy Pope

As suggested post example file, as a quick test seems to work.

I doubt you will get the 3d animation effects as it is not a 3d model.

----------


## macen

I could not add the file as it is my first experience. But let me explain what I did. Add a rectangle, increase its depth 20pt to make it 3D. rotate it by adding shape effects->3D rotation. There is not any problem until now.
Then add a rotation animation "swivel" to it. This is what exactly I did. 

I think it is related with the capability of powerpoint.

----------


## Andy Pope

Seems to work, but then again not sure what you are seeing or expecting

----------


## macen

Theoretically It should work, but It does not work in practice. Anyway, thank you for your support.

----------

